

BitTorrent Open Sources ‘Improved’ BitTorrent Protocol - yanw
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-open-sources-improved-bittorrent-protocol-100524/

======
krakensden
Will the UDP version be easier on plastic NATs? One of the major problems with
the TCP version of bittorrent is it tends to overwhelm the cheap wireless
boxes everyone buys, making performance much worse than it should be.

------
Locke1689
If the current BT protocol is TCP, what makes TCP congestion control
ineffective?

~~~
146
TCP's congestion control algorithm is mostly reactive, while UTP aims to be
predictive. What this basically means is that all the TCP connections that
Bittorrent opens up are all pushing the network to failure before backing off,
and given how many connections Bittorrent makes, wreaks havoc on your quality
of service. UTP on the other hand will attempt to predict the congestion
control limits, and (I'm guessing) play nicely and slowly reach up to that
limit.

~~~
Locke1689
Very interesting, thanks for taking the time to respond. The first time
through I read about congestion control addition and thought that BT used UDP.

